# Sirius everything?



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I just resubbed with Sirius after a long hiatus, things have changed with them over the years.

I subbed to Sirius Everything package.

What pro sports games do I get?

Thanks


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

You should get NBA, NFL, NASCAR, and College Sports (Football, Basketball, etc...) with just the Everything package. With the best of XM you will also get hockey but unfortunately not the MLB due to contractual issues.


----------

